# Ruffian Manicure: Hot or Not



## Bec688 (Sep 12, 2010)

The Ruffian manicure has been popping up on on nail blogs and the like all over the net lately. What is it you ask, "The Ruffian" or "Moon Mani" is basically a french manicure reversed, where the half moon of the nail is painted a contrasting colour.

Do we love it or do we hate it?


















photo source 1
photo source 2
photo source 3


----------



## akathegnat (Sep 12, 2010)

I like it. It's always fun to have something different.


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 13, 2010)

I think it works for some. I'm liking the first and third picture. I think it's because I like the moon part to be lighter than the other part of the nail.


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 13, 2010)

Oooh, sorry I don't like it.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 13, 2010)

i love it.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 13, 2010)

some colour combos are prettier than others! I'm not sure I could rock it but I kind of like it!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 13, 2010)

I wish I knew how to do it. I think it looks cool and agree some combos work better than others.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oooh, sorry I don't like it. Yeah, I am just not loving it either.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 13, 2010)

I think some combinations can look good


----------



## Annelle (Sep 13, 2010)

It seems to me that it'd make your nails seem shorter, since the crescent kind of becomes a new cuticle (which doesn't "count" as a nail, to me visually anyway), instead of a normal french, where the crescent becomes a new tip of the nail (even if your nails are super short) giving the illusion of longer nails. (If I've got 9 long nails and one cut short because it broke, a french makes it look like I've still got a nail tip, even though it doesn't actually go past my fingertip)

The first one has obviously longer nails and it doesn't look so bad, but the latter two actually have decent length (they're not that short, actually) but the nails feel stubbier, kind of like if they had just been cut all the way down. (The middle one moreso actually. They have the appearance of nails that are entirely short, but you can visibly see they actually extend past her fingertips.)

So if your nails are long enough, I think it could work as something different, but if you've got normal length or shorter nails, it'd just make your nails and fingers look stubby.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 19, 2010)

Umm. I think I would try this. I keep my nails short because they break anyway.


----------



## e.lix.abeth. (Oct 27, 2010)

I love it...I just cant seem to get my moon to look smooth as those.


----------



## flipshawtii (Oct 27, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *e.lix.abeth.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it...I just cant seem to get my moon to look smooth as those.




I like using stickers for a perfect perfect smooth curve. I tend to use those dot stickers sometimes.


----------



## mickey1962 (Oct 27, 2010)

I saw instructions on another blog on how to do this.  the "moon" color is applied first, and then the second color is applied over the first color.  And, you can try using the "french guides".  Personally, I like it, just have not had an opportunity to try it yet. Hope this helps.


----------



## dropoffradar (Oct 27, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *flipshawtii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think it works for some. I'm liking the first and third picture. I think it's because I like the moon part to be lighter than the other part of the nail.



 I agree with this, i like the moon part to be lighter also


----------



## e.lix.abeth. (Oct 27, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *flipshawtii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've tried the frenchtip stickers, and they still don't work right. Going to get some of the round price tags next week and try it again.


----------



## katana (Oct 27, 2010)

This look is not for me. Maybe it will work on some girls, but I would not wear it. Not only does it shorten the look of your nails, but it just looks like over grown cuticle from afar in the lighter colours. The bolder/brighter colours just look plain weird to me. I don't like it, but maybe if I were 15 again, I'd wear it.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 28, 2010)

I LOVE the first photo!  love love love it.


----------

